# [American/Euro Truck Simulator] Zentrale virtueller Fernfahrer



## Gast1669461003 (9. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Sammelthread für Euro Truck Simulator 2 und American Truck Simulator*​

Für Euro Truck Simulator und American Truck Simulator fehlte im Forum definitiv noch ein Thread. So eine Schweinerei. Hier könnt ihr euch also über die vermutlich hochwertigste und entspannendste Berufssimulation ihrer Art austauschen. Erfahrungen, Tipps, Screenshots (eurer Trucks), Mods, von mir aus auch dreistündige Let's Plays wie ihr Schweinemist von Bonn nach Kassel kutschiert - was auch immer. 

*Wer spielt es? Warum gefällt es euch? Welche Mods nutzt ihr?

*Ich für meinen Teil finde ETS 2 unheimlich entspannend und fahre abends gern mal ein paar Ladungen durch die Gegend. Habe mir dazu nun auch ein günstiges Lenkrad (Thrustmaster Ferrari 458 ) gekauft - hat zwar keinen 900-Grad-Lenkradius, auf den alle schwören, ist aber deutlich angenehmer als ein Controller und kostet auch keine 300 Euro. Derzeit spiele ich es mit ProMods 2.0, einer Mod, welche das Spiel um 68 weitere Städte, knapp zehn weitere Länder und viele neue Straßen erweitert und zudem das Straßennetz ausbaut - endlich vierspurige Autobahnen!

Weil mein Vater den größten Teil seines Lebens leidenschaftlicher Fernfahrer war und ich in meiner Kindheit oft mitgefahren bin, ist mein Interesse am Spiel irgendwo naheliegend. Ich der Realität wollte ich diesen Job niemals machen. Denn so romantisch, wie man es sich oft vorstellt ist als einsamer Trucker auf den weiten Straßen nämlich nicht. Mein Vater hat auch ein Buch darüber geschrieben, das sich nichtsdestotrotz irgendwo romantisierend liest, allerdings von der anderen Seite mit negativen Vorurteilen des Berufskraftfahrers aufzuräumen versucht. Ist tatsächlich voller amüsanter, teils zynischer Anekdoten. Wurde nie veröffentlicht, vielleicht hole ich das an seiner Stelle eines Tages nach, wenn ich mich erkundigt habe, wie es rechtlich aussieht und wenn ich dieses Werk der frühen Neunziger überarbeitet habe.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Februar 2016)

Cool. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass Buch deines Vaters bei dem Spiel zu lesen.  Für dich natürlich noch eine Ecke geiler, weil dein Dad. Leider werde ich hier nicht viel beitragen können. Aber ich freue mich darauf hier mitzulesen. Vielleicht kann man mehr von der Faszination für solche Spiele aufschnappen. Manchmal kommt sie in mir hoch, aber verfliegt auch wieder schnell. Im Steam-Aktivitätenfeed sieht man ja hin und wieder ein paar Screenshots, die ich mir anschaue aber nicht wirklich etwas sagen wollen. Dann denke ich immer das ist Insider-Kram und halte mich mit Feedback vornehm zurück.


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2016)

Ja, Promods sind schon toll, wobei mir aber auch die Normale Map ausreicht und so hatte ich meistens eher Truck-Mods

aber ja, dafür sind die ganzen Spiele toll, wenn man in Echt auf nem Feld oder hintem Steuer von Zug und Laster ist kann man nichtmal eben aufstehen und sich nen Tee holen und auch nicht dann aufhören wenn man keine Lust hat

Ansonsten sollte aber jeder eh mal sich den Blog der Entwickler durchglesen: SCS Software's blog
Die sind da recht offen was die Entwicklung angeht und plaudern ganz gerne wo die Probleme liegen über DLC -Preise und für was das Geld ausgegeben wird, besser als die Gehirngewaschene PRgewichse der großen
Auch der Punkt mit dem DLC wird angesprochen und wo die Probleme liegen bei der Verteilung


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Februar 2016)

American Truck Simulator: Demo auf Steam veröffentlicht


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Februar 2016)

Übrigens, wer sich auf World of Trucks registriert, erhält einen *kostenlosen Metallic Paint Jobs DLC* für ETS2. 

Bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mal mein Truck...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2016)

Ja, auf WoT anmelden ist nicht so doof, manchmal kommen da auch Aktionen für die man DLCs bekommt wie Weihnachtslackierungen :3

Apropo ETS2:
Es kommt ein neues Addon, diesesmal gehts nach Westen
SCS Software's blog: Vive la France!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (18. Februar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Apropo ETS2:
> Es kommt ein neues Addon, diesesmal gehts nach Westen
> SCS Software's blog: Vive la France!



Auch gerade drauf gestoßen. News ist auf dem Weg.


----------



## Briareos (19. Februar 2016)

"Oute" ich mich auch mal als Fan der gepflegten Fernfahrerlangeweile. 

Und ich muss Dennis zustimmen: Auch ich empfinde ein paar Fahrten am Abend als unglaublich entspannend. Und ich benutze auch ProMods 2.0, einfach weil dadurch die Welt (vor allem die Straßenführung) realistischer wird. Aber ein Lenkrad habe ich noch nicht angeschafft, mir reicht der Controller voll und ganz aus. Obwohl ein Lenkrad beim rückwärts einparken sicherlich ganz hilfreich wäre ... das krieg ich nämlich einfach nicht hin. (Ein Lob auf die automatische Einparkhilfe!)


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> "Oute" ich mich auch mal als Fan der gepflegten Fernfahrerlangeweile.



Dito. Meine Freundin ernte ich dafür zwar nur ein regelmäßiges Stirnrunzeln, aber sie akzeptiert, dass das für mich so eine Art "Meditationsübung" ist. 



> Aber ein Lenkrad habe ich noch nicht angeschafft, mir reicht der Controller voll und ganz aus. Obwohl ein Lenkrad beim rückwärts einparken sicherlich ganz hilfreich wäre ... das krieg ich nämlich einfach nicht hin. (Ein Lob auf die automatische Einparkhilfe!)



Lenkrad habe ich auch keines, weil mir ein (gutes) nur für ein Spiel dann doch ein bisschen zu teuer ist. Ich lenke mit der Maus, die funktioniert für mich besser und präziser als ein Controller, nur ist das Gas geben/ Bremsen mittels Tastatur natürlich nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Februar 2016)

Es gibt sie also, diese Menschen, die Rennspiele mit Maus und Controller spielen.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Es gibt sie also, diese Menschen, die Rennspiele mit Maus und Controller spielen.



Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du am Start hast, aber ich habe verschiedene Lenkräder getestet. Die 50€ Preisklasse (und soviel wäre ich bereit, für ein Spiel extra auszugeben) kann man in meinen Augen völlig vergessen, wirklich überzeugt haben mich die Logitech ab ca. 300€ aufwärts, oder eben gleich Fanatec (Hilfe!).

_Wäre _ ich jetzt ein leidenschaftlicher Fan von Racing-Spielen, würde ich mir so eine teure Peripherie vermutlich gönnen. Aber nur wegen dem ETS bzw. ATS? 
Neee.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Februar 2016)

Nur für ETS2 gebe ich auch keine 300 Euro aus. Deshalb habe ich mir das Thrustmaster Ferrari (früher rund 90 Euro) gekauft, nachdem ich auch ein paar ausprobiert habe. Viele in dem Preissegment sind Schrott, ja. Haben auch alle keinen 900-Grad-Lenkradius und Force Feedback. Wer auf lineare und realistische Lenkung bis zum Anschlag besteht, muss halt tief in die Tasche greifen. Das Thrustmastern ist aber vergleichsweise sehr wertig verarbeitet und es steuert sich damit in meinen Augen um Längen besser und komfortabler als mit Maus und Tastatur/Controller. Anders als die meisten anderen Billigteile hat es auch einen Widerstand im Lenker und ist mit 28cm Durchmesser auch groß genug und griffig. Besonders rückwärts einparken fällt damit weitaus leichter. 60 Euro ist es mir dann für ein Spiel schon eher wert. Vorher habe ich nur mit Controller gespielt.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Nur für ETS2 gebe ich auch keine 300 Euro aus. Deshalb habe ich mir das Thrustmaster Ferrari (früher rund 90 Euro) gekauft, nachdem ich auch ein paar ausprobiert habe.



Hm, das Thrustmaster habe ich nicht ausprobiert, vermutlich in erster Linie deshalb - weil es mir optisch nicht so wirklich zusagt (was ja eigentlich nicht so wichtig wäre).


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Februar 2016)

Von allen, die ich ausprobiert habe, definitiv das hochwertigste. Vor allem dank der Größe und dem Widerstand in der Lenkung. Ist mehr oder weniger auch ein Xbox 360-Controller und die funktionieren ja in der Regel ohnehin sehr gut am PC. Plug&Play, kurz die Sensitivität in ETS 2 passend eingestellt und fertig. Kannst es ja ausprobieren und zurückschicken. Wenn dir das nicht taugt, wirst du wohl nur mit einem 300 Euro-Lenkrad glücklich.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wenn dir das nicht taugt, wirst du wohl nur mit einem 300 Euro-Lenkrad glücklich.



Wenn ich rein nach optischen Gesichtspunkten gehen würde (hohe Qualität setze ich bei DEN Preisen automatisch voraus), dann wäre es das Fanatec ClubSport Porsche 918 RSR.

Da ist man mit Wheelbase, dem eigentlichen Lenkrad, Pedalen und vielleicht noch einem extra Schaltknauf schnell bei 1800 €.

Halleluja.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Februar 2016)

Dann mach davon lieber einen LKW-Führerschein und bewirb dich als Fahrer - die werden immer gesucht...


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Dann mach davon lieber einen LKW-Führerschein und bewirb dich als Fahrer - die werden immer gesucht...



Oh, ich habe C1, C1E und sogar C im Führerschein stehen, die ersten beiden, weil Führerschein vor 1999, da gab's kleine LKW noch automatisch dazu; C wegen Bundeswehr. 

CE habe ich allerdings nicht, ich darf also keine Sattelzüge steuern. 

Aber ganz ehrlich, bei dem Lohn, was man Fernfahrern heute so zahlt, ist das nicht wirklich ein Traumberuf...


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn ich rein nach optischen Gesichtspunkten gehen würde (*hohe Qualität setze ich bei DEN Preisen automatisch voraus*), dann wäre es das Fanatec ClubSport Porsche 918 RSR.



Da liegst du leider falsch. 
Die Sachen von Fanatec sind zwar vom spielerischen absolut Top, aber was die Qualität angeht leider nur Mittelmaß. Ich meine damit, ist ja fast alles schön aus Metall und so, aber die innere Elektronic und allgemein das innere ist für diesen Preis unter aller Kanone. Da muss man sich nur mal in gewissen Foren das Gejammer anhören, und das sind leider keine Einzelfälle.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2016)

@Batze:

Gut zu wissen, aber ich würde mir ja eh niemals so ein Teil leisten.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Februar 2016)

Ich hab auch mal wieder für gelegentliche Fahrten den Euro Truck Simulator 2 mit Promods 2.0 installiert. Ab und zu eine Lieferung fahren, dazu die Ingame-Radiofunktion an ist richtig entspannend (auch wenn die KI sich bei Spurwechseln echt dämlich anstellt und meinen Blinker grundsätzlich ignoriert, was dazu führt, dass es entweder Unfälle gibt oder ich mitten auf der Autobahn anhalten muss).




Batze schrieb:


> Da liegst du leider falsch.
> Die Sachen von Fanatec sind zwar vom spielerischen absolut Top, aber was die Qualität angeht leider nur Mittelmaß. Ich meine damit, ist ja fast alles schön aus Metall und so, aber die innere Elektronic und allgemein das innere ist für diesen Preis unter aller Kanone. Da muss man sich nur mal in gewissen Foren das Gejammer anhören, und das sind leider keine Einzelfälle.



Ist bei Thrustmaster aber leider nicht anders. Gerade da hört man extrem oft, dass die Leute mit T500/T300/TX Lenkrädern Probleme haben, oft schon nach wenigen Wochen. Wollte mir letztes Jahr eigentlich ein T300 RS kaufen, hab's dann aber gelassen, weil die Häufigkeit an technischen Defekten anscheinend weit über das hinausgeht, was z. B. bei Logitech Driving Force Pro/GT oder G25/G27/G29 der Fall ist. Leider sind die Logitech Lenkräder aber in Sachen Force Feedback und Haptik eher auf Spielzeug-Niveau im Vergleich zu Thrustmaster und Fanatec. Und die wirklich guten Geräte, z. B. Accuforce oder Leo Bodnar, sind einfach verflucht teuer (4.000 Euro und mehr für ein Leo Bodnar Force Feedback System). Und Fanatec hat letztes Jahr einfach mal 90% aller Geräte aus dem Programm genommen und es gibt nur noch das sündhaft teure Clubsport v2 System, das mit Lenkrad in der Regel über 1.000 Euro kostet.

Gnaaah, so eine tolle Zeit für Fahr- und Rennspiele und es gibt einfach kein Lenkrad, das ich derzeit kaufen würde und dann sitze ich hier immer noch mit meinem 10 Jahre alten Driving Force Pro herum (mit Fanatec Pedalen und Thrustmaster Schaltung), das zwar mieses Force Feedback hat, aber immer noch prima funktioniert. Und Übergangsweise ein anderes Thrustmaster Lenkrad will ich mir nicht kaufen, weil das G29/G920 einfach viel zu teuer ist für das, was da qualitativ geboten wird. Was für eine miese Zeit für den Lenkradkauf. Vielleicht gönne ich mir im Laufe des Jahres doch ein Fanatec Clubsport v2 Wheel.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Februar 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, bei dem Lohn, was man Fernfahrern heute so zahlt, ist das nicht wirklich ein Traumberuf...



Mein Vater war Fernfahrer und daher kenne ich die Zustände, auch in so manchen Firmen. Die Bezahlung ist nicht mal das Schlimmste. Will mich bald mal dransetzen, sein Buch zu überarbeiten und ggf. irgendwann zu veröffentlichen. Vielleicht poste ich auch mal ein paar Auszüge. Es ist sehr unterhaltsam (vor allem die DDR-Passagen), allerdings auch nicht wirklich einladend, wenn man den Beruf des Fernfahrers ergreifen möchte. Und deshalb spiele ich auch lieber ETS 2. 

Einen Schaltknauf hätte ich auch gerne gehabt. Habe sogar ein Billig-Lenkrad mit integriertem Knauf ausprobiert - völliger Schrott das gesamte Ding, war aber schon vorher klar, wollte es nur mangels Rezensionen doch ausprobieren. Verarbeitung Mist, Funktionen und Tastenbelegung Mist, Treiber Mist, alles Mist. Deshalb bleib ich bei dem Ferrari-Teil, bin damit echt zufrieden, auch ohne Schaltung. Dafür hat es aber anständige Metallwippen. Die hatte das andere Billigteil mit Schaltung auch, aber die waren fest mit Gas/Bremse gekoppelt und ließen sich nicht konfigurieren, so wie andere Knöpfe auch - so ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Juni 2016)

Wenn mal wieder jemand ein wenig Motivation braucht, sich hinters virtuelle Lenkrad zu setzen. Für den Euro Truck Simulator kann man sich bis zum 15. Juni den "National Window Flag" DLC erspielen.
Einfach 3 Contracts von World of Trucks erfüllen und man kann sich über neue Lackierungen äh Flaggen, die am Truck rumwedeln, freuen. 

SCS Software's blog: National Window Flags


----------



## Enisra (8. Juni 2016)

Oh und nicht zu vergessen, im ATS kann man seit Montag Arizona bereisen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. Juni 2016)

Stimmt, außer man hatte die Beta bei Steam aktiviert und konnte so schon ein wenig früher loslegen.


----------

